# 7 Health Uses for Hydrogen Peroxide



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*7 Health Uses for Hydrogen Peroxide *
You probably have a brown bottle of hydrogen peroxide tucked away in a bathroom or kitchen cabinet. For many years, hydrogen peroxide was a home medicine kit must-have, used to disinfect cuts and scrapes. Doctors now say hydrogen peroxide should not be dabbed on wounds because it can irritate skin and cause injuries to take longer to heal. However, this doesn’t mean tossing your bottle. Experts have found that hydrogen peroxide has many other uses that can improve your health. Here are seven for you to consider.
*1 Getting rid of warts*
​If you want to make a wart disappear, hydrogen peroxide can help. In a recent study, test subjects put 3% hydrogen peroxide (the most common type found in stores) on their warts and covered them with plastic tape for one hour daily for six weeks. The warts disappeared, while a placebo group saw no change. Stronger 6% hydrogen peroxide also worked. Don’t try this on genital warts or on facial acne; experts say hydrogen peroxide is too harsh for sensitive skin. *2 Clearing an earwax blockage *
​Sometimes when earwax builds up inside your ear, it requires a doctor to remove it. If you are prone to earwax blockages, you can try to prevent earwax from accumulating by using over-the-counter ear drops—or you can try hydrogen peroxide. Place an equal mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide and water in an eye dropper. Squeeze a few drops of this diluted hydrogen peroxide in your ear canal to soften your earwax. Caution: Don’t try this method if you have an ear infection, unless recommended by your doctor.
*3 Killing germs in your mouth*
​During the height of the COVID-19 outbreak, the American Dental Association advised dentists to have patients rinse their mouths with a 1% hydrogen peroxide solution before treatment, since hydrogen peroxide is known for its germ-killing properties. Hydrogen peroxide also can be used to prevent gum disease. Some dentists recommend creating a hydrogen peroxide mouthwash by using a 30/70 mix (one part of 3% peroxide diluted with two parts water). Swish for about 60 seconds before spitting, taking care not to swallow, as ingesting peroxide can be dangerous. Stop using this mixture if your mouth stings.
*4 Whitening your teeth*
​Though whitening toothpastes are available in stores, toothpaste manufacturer Colgate suggests a hydrogen peroxide teeth whitening formula you can make yourself. Mix 2 tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide with 1 tablespoon of baking soda to make a non-gritty paste. Brush and let stand on your teeth for about one minute before rinsing thoroughly. Do this no more than 2 to 3 times per week, since doing so more often risks breaking down tooth enamel and causing tooth sensitivity. Maintain your regular oral care as well, and of course check with your dentist first to make sure this is safe for your teeth.
*5 Cleaning your fruits and veggies*
​To remove potentially harmful bacteria and pesticides from your fruits and vegetables, clean them with diluted hydrogen peroxide. One method: Fill your kitchen sink with cold water. Stir in one quarter cup of hydrogen peroxide. Soak your produce in this mixture for about 20 to 30 minutes, then rinse very well and dry before eating. Another option is to spray produce with a 50/50 mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water, rinse and dry, then store as you normally would before eating.
*6 Disinfecting surfaces in your home*
​If you want to make your home germ-free, hydrogen peroxide is an effective alternative to commercial cleaners or strong-smelling bleach. It can be used on a variety of surfaces, from countertops to mirrors, sinks and toilets. To use, first wipe with soap and water. Then, spray with a 50/50 water/peroxide mix. After about five minutes, rinse any surfaces that come in contact with food, like cutting boards. Then let everything air dry. Be sure to ventilate the area and wear gloves to avoid skin irritation.

*7 Easing bug-bite pain and itching*
​If you’ve been bitten by a mosquito or spider or stung by a bee, you know how intense the itching and sometimes pain can be. Commercial products are available to numb or treat these symptoms, but if you don’t have any on hand, give hydrogen peroxide a try. Some experts say to dab fullstrength 3% peroxide on a bite directly, then apply an ice pack. Others suggest diluting peroxide in half with water, putting this on a bite, then rinsing after two minutes. Hydrogen peroxide can also help prevent bug-bite infection (though antibiotic ointment should also be applied after peroxide treatment).

I've included a PDF with images.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's some more:

*Toilet Bowl Cleaner* – Pour a half a cup into the toilet bowl and let sit for 20-30 minutes.
Come back and wipe clean.

*Pet Saver* – If your pet swallows something they shouldn’t have and you need to make
them throw up simply get them to drink some hydrogen peroxide. Very effective as
within minute the animal will be vomiting.

*Disinfect and Clean Wounds* – the most obvious use. Irrigating the wound with
hydrogen peroxide can help clear away dead tissue and kill bacteria.

*Acne and Boils *– Just like treating a wound the use of hydrogen peroxide on infected
acne and boils and greatly increase the healing. It works!

*Athlete’s Foot* – There are different types of fungus that cause athlete’s foot as well as
jock itch. Many people have had success treating these fungi with hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I used to put it on poison ivy rashes. it would clear those up right away.


----------



## dantedalton (Dec 17, 2021)

Also, mixing half Dawn dish soap, and half warm vinegar makes an awesome bathroom cleaner. Put it in a spray bottle, spray whatever stains on your tub, sink, bowl, then come back and wipe it off it 20 minutes with a warm damp cloth.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

paraquack said:


> *7 Health Uses for Hydrogen Peroxide *
> You probably have a brown bottle of hydrogen peroxide tucked away in a bathroom or kitchen cabinet. For many years, hydrogen peroxide was a home medicine kit must-have, used to disinfect cuts and scrapes. Doctors now say hydrogen peroxide should not be dabbed on wounds because it can irritate skin and cause injuries to take longer to heal. However, this doesn’t mean tossing your bottle. Experts have found that hydrogen peroxide has many other uses that can improve your health. Here are seven for you to consider.
> *1 Getting rid of warts*
> ​If you want to make a wart disappear, hydrogen peroxide can help. In a recent study, test subjects put 3% hydrogen peroxide (the most common type found in stores) on their warts and covered them with plastic tape for one hour daily for six weeks. The warts disappeared, while a placebo group saw no change. Stronger 6% hydrogen peroxide also worked. Don’t try this on genital warts or on facial acne; experts say hydrogen peroxide is too harsh for sensitive skin. *2 Clearing an earwax blockage *
> ...


Skunk oil remover! Mix with soapy water and vinegar. Some use baking soda but I find using the acid works better.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Small World i been Nebulizing the stuff for two years so not to catch Obummers Chicom bat virus.




__





Hydrogen Peroxide Nebulization - Robert Rowen, MD and Terri Su, MD Clinic


For urgent situations, can use ordinary-store hydrogen peroxide (3%) commonly found in brown plastic bottles. For urgent situations, can use water instead of “normal saline” (salt water concentration similar to inside our bodies). To make your own normal saline, see next paragraph. Some ozone...




drrowendrsu.com


----------

